# Hogged mane; it's been a year exactly



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

It's been a year today that I hogged my mares mane. I just thought I'd show you guys the result, starting with how her mane looked before I hogged it, after I hogged it, and now.

*Before Hogging:*

















*Hogged:*

















*Now:*
































(^^ Gypsie is the one with her head down in this one... Dakota is the one looking at the camera... lol)


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

She grew that much in a YEAR? Wow. Sunny probably grows only about 1/4 an inch a YEAR O.O Wow. Looks nice  Going to hog it again?


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Yep, that much in a year. As of today, it's been exactly a year since I took the clippers to her mane, lol.

I used MTG weekly on her mane after hogging it until it grew out about two centimeters (so that the sun wouldn't dry her skin out) and afterwards, I used MTG maybe once a month and Machine Oil about twice a month for the first six months. After the tenth month, I quit using MTG (lol... I ran out of it, in other words). 

I'm depating hogging it again... I LOVE the way it looks when it grows out enough to stand straight up... but I also want to let it grow out more because I wanna see just how much it will grow out before it gets scraggly. Lol.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hard discision


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah...

The reason I origionally hogged it was half because I was having problems telling my two horses apart when they were in the pasture and half on a dare... I hated it at first, but when it grew out enough to stand up, I fell in love with it.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

^ Here's a picture of after her mane grew out and stood up... I loved it like this!


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

I had never heard of the term "hogging", I had always used and heard roached. I love this forum because I learn new things all the time.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ So true!!

I think it looks good standing up, lol. But I love the long manes!!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Me 2 back in the crosby again


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

back in the crosby again said:


> I had never heard of the term "hogging", I had always used and heard roached. I love this forum because I learn new things all the time.


 
Same here. 

Still, beautiful horses!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Me too, I never heard of hogging, but if you look at the pictures at the beginning, this "hogging" may be a closer cut version of roaching. Isn't roaching a short cut -- like you leave an inch or so of mane? What she did was go right to the skin basically.


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

When we used to roach the polo ponies manes we did exactly what she did go down as short as you can get it.


----------

